# Questions about dehydrating



## ChiChiLove (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi there! I have a few questions about food for my pups. I currently feed them Royal Canin Chihuahua (which they do very well on) and I have recently started mixing in Castor and Pollux Organix small breed. I have also started giving them bully sticks and such to chew on. I really would like to feed them raw but it simply is not practical for me. So my questions are...
With dehydrated chunks of meat (chicken, venison, etc), does the meat still hold the same nutritional value as it does when raw?
I was thinking about getting my own dehydrator, so could I dehydrate organ meats as well as chunks of meat (separately, I'd assume)?
Can these dehydrated chunks serve as a meal (if I mixed up the meat source/organs used, etc)?
What happens if I dehydrate meat with the bones in?
Can duck/chicken feet be dehydrated, too, for natural chews?

Thanks so much for any advice... I'm am new to the subject of raw/dehydrated foods!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Have you considered something in between raw and Royal Canin? Maybe a premade raw or a better quality kibble. Royal Canin is not a great quality food. 

I dehydrate meat for Toby, but I only use it as treats. I know that cooking meat strips it of much of the nutrients, but I don't know about dehydrating. Never looked into it, since its only treats here. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

